# replacing old radio receiver/speaker system



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We want to upgrade our old Yamaha stereo receiver and two shelf size (2' tall) Boston speakers (also a separate CD player). Turntable for vinyls stopped working a while ago, sadly.

I bought the Yamaha back in the mid-90s, and everything has been great. Now the speakers are showing wear and tear, often one or the other cuts out. And -- we're getting lazy and would like to have a remote as well and better reception, if possible (we're out in the boonies).

Ok, so I go on line to see what's available and I can't even understand half the terminology much less specs.

We want a similar system with nice quality sound that we could possibly connect to our CD player, with remote, ability to get local channels and not spend a fortune.

Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I like Pioneer for a stereo receiver.
I have had one now for years something like 9 Years old, (I just looked) but I did buy a higher end one at the time, so it can handle not only the 5.1 sound surround but also 7.1 and can be upped to 8.1 sound-surround, Has many Optical in's and optical out's for the latest HDTV's and Bluray players. Plus of course many inputs for regular players as well.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

How about something like this with an internet radio.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Grace-D...p?id=1218652577329&skuId=5434431#tab=overview


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a Sony, it's Dolby Digital 5.1 but lacks any of the new HDMI inputs/outputs (which doesn't matter because I plug directly into TV)...I thinks it's about 15 years old now...I've had to take it apart twice to re-solder some cracks in the mainboard...it's built like a tank. I control all my devices including my computers with a Logitech Harmony remote (one of the best investments I ever made).

I no longer care about surround sound so I only use the 2 channel outputs (I mostly listen to music).

If you don't care about surround sound, get a good 2 channel receiver with Bluetooth, iPod dock and maybe wifi.


----------

